# adventures with Isabella...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

This weekend my hubby and I decided to take a jaunt over to Salem, MA to walk around in the nice weather and also to pick up some Halloween decorations. (Salem is SO fun if you like Halloween, trolley tours, or Maritime history! And oh yeah - gothic fashion and witch trial reenactments...especially this time of year.)

Anyway - We have taken Isabella to some local hangouts before and she always seems to enjoy being out & about with us. So I dressed her up in her PG Wear & matching leash and off we went for a little Fall adventure. (I brought along a carrier this time in case she got fussy...) 

Isabella made so many new friends! She was a big hit at the comic store where all the kids wanted to pet her while I waited for hubby to finish browsing. And when we had lunch at a fancy tea room with outdoor seats, she sipped her filtered water out of a bottlecap like a dainty little lady. 

Since she will not perch on my arm & prefers to be carried around like a lazy baby princess, people just *had* to touch her to believe that she was a real live bird. And most were amazed to see that she's so friendly and surprised to hear that many people actually keep pigeons. 

Just thought I'd share the story of our afternoon on the town.
BoniBirds, your PG Wear is a big hit in our household and beyond!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, Please say you took pictures! I would love to see Isabella shopping with you and I am so glad you had the opportunity to let people see how wonderful pigeons are. It did my heart good to read your post


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karen, Please say you took pictures! I would love to see Isabella shopping with you and I am so glad you had the opportunity to let people see how wonderful pigeons are. It did my heart good to read your post


Hi Maggie,
The one thing I forgot was pictures. But next time we go out I will have the Mister take some photos. There's a coffee shop we go to sometimes where Isabella likes to sit with us on the velvet couch. (They are pet-friendly and even serve fancy dog biscuits alongside the people treats, lol!)

In the mean time, here she is showing off her PG Wear at home:


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun, hmm I really need to get some pgwear... I like Salem too I went for a school trip a really long time ago. I never went on a trip with the birds before. I have thirteen, who would I take???? I don't think that My husband, my two kids, my birds and I would all fit in our camaro.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Karen...THAT IS AWESOME!! 

You are VERY fortunate to have such a mellow pij! Absolutely amazing what ONE pij can do to further friendly pigeon relations!! Isabella is a BEAUTIFUL example of pigeondom!

Squeaks and I send a HUGE 2 thumbs and 1 beak UP to you, your husband and Isabella!!

She looks GREAT in her PGWear. Boni had done one heck of a job promoting such a wonderful product!! And, now, her PGWear speaks for itself!!

ALL OF YOU...SUCH A CREDIT TO PIGEON TALK!!

Thank you for such wonderful postings!

Love, Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi & Squeaks

   

P.S. Salem would be a city after Pete Jasinski's own heart! He is HALLOWEEN from the word GO! ROFL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Karen,

Thank you for sharing your trip with us, and I can understand that Isabella was a BIG hit, she is just so lovely.

I'm also thinking about taking my pets on outdoor outings now that the weather is getting cooler. It's also a wonderful way to educate the public also.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Karen,
What a wonderful adventure with Isabella and such good PR for pigeons. Old Salem is so much fun , rich in hhistory and I love going there. That made you adventure extra nice for me. I could really picture it.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Karen,

What a great story and Isabella is a very beautiful and proud looking "pigeon ambassador!"


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

lol that looks so cool on isabella. what is it??


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Adorable! Maybe PG wear is what I need for Angie! Where do you get it? I seem to recall a link at some point, but I don't think I bookmarked it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Adorable! Maybe PG wear is what I need for Angie! Where do you get it? I seem to recall a link at some point, but I don't think I bookmarked it.


Hi Cathy,

Here is the thread:


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21642


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all,
So glad you enjoyed hearing about our adventure. Isabella is a great pigeon ambassador because she is so calm, and she just LOVES to be held. Some of my others get antsy being on a leash for too long. (and a leash is a MUST for bringing a dressed-up bird out of the house) But I am working on them.

PigeonKid and Birdmom - Isabella is wearing PG Wear that is made by our fellow Pigeon Talk member BoniBirds. Here's her website:
http://birdwearonline.com/

I can't say enough good things about the product. My birds wear theirs now when they come in to the house from the aviary and this has saved me lots of aggravation, laundry and cleanup time. Plus, the device does not seem to cause the birds any discomfort. Mine all got used to wearing theirs very quickly, and even sit still for liner-changes. (You can see Snowflake and Munchkin modeling their PG Wear on Boni's site...) Used with love, care, and common sense, PG Wear is a blessing for people who love to spend quality time with their pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AMEN! AMEN! About PGWear!

Personally, I think Boni's link should be made a "sticky."

Shi


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh it made me so happy to hear how much easier it is to enjoy your pigeons! That is what I hope for most of all, and if it gets our birds out to show the world they are not"Flying Rats" so much the better! Thank you so much for trying my invention! My birds were the ones who told me what they liked and didn't like. When I go out now, I have memorized some of the amazing facts about Pigeons and tell people, they are surprised! I love her picture -from behind! You guys make an old lady smile!!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It sounds like you all had a great time. PGWear is wonderful and we are training Rainbow to wear one. I'm amazed at how he's getting used to it so quickly. He already free flies all day in our bird room but I hope we can have adventures like your's soon.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!

Yep, Halloween is HUGE at my house. Decorations, candy, animals costumes, pumpkin carvings, and more. I just wish it wasn't so hard on all the animals/pets (the noise-and costumes).

I bet she really enjoyed being out and about! I am also happy to hear that she was a hit. I know Beautiful gets attention on the days that I take him to work or to the pet shop.

She sounds like a GREAT pigeon ambassador. Beautiful does great with people, but depending on the people, he can get very nervous. NOW, Junebug is GREAT with ALL people. I think it is because Junebug, has a dog side to it (more laid back, and VERY friendly). Junebug may be ambassador material, but only time will tell.

LOL! Maybe we can have shirts made . Pigeon ambassador(s), and have the name of our pigeon(s) on it, with a photo.

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hillybean said:


> I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!
> 
> Yep, Halloween is HUGE at my house. Decorations, candy, animals costumes, pumpkin carvings, and more. I just wish it wasn't so hard on all the animals/pets (the noise-and costumes).
> 
> ...


Now, there is an interesting idea, Hilly...

Have you talked to BONI???    

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> AMEN! AMEN! About PGWear!
> Personally, I think Boni's link should be made a "sticky."
> Shi


So do I, am just waiting for another resource on where to get identity bands for grown birds.

Thanks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Karen,

Isabella looks so pretty in her PG wear. Loved your description of the outing to Salem. I just know she was the center of attention every where you went.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> I know Beautiful gets attention on the days that I take him to work or to the pet shop.
> -Hilly


Hilly - I sure wish I could bring pigeons to work with me!!! 

Pigeon Ambassador shirts are a great idea!
Or in my case maybe a lapel pin since I don't usually wear tee-shirts.
~K


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> Oh it made me so happy to hear how much easier it is to enjoy your pigeons! That is what I hope for most of all, and if it gets our birds out to show the world they are not"Flying Rats" so much the better! Thank you so much for trying my invention! My birds were the ones who told me what they liked and didn't like. When I go out now, I have memorized some of the amazing facts about Pigeons and tell people, they are surprised! I love her picture -from behind! You guys make an old lady smile!!


Hi Boni,
Next time I bring Isabella out I am going to have to memorize some facts. I was pretty surprised at how much attention she got, so I probably missed some opportunities to share "amazing pigeon facts" and *really* get people thinking. 

Anyway - again, thanks to you & your birds for inventing PG Wear so we can spend more quality time together with our beloved pigeons


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link, guys. I must order one for Angie to wear while she's out of her cage. It would also enable me to take her with me on outings. Don't know yet how she feels about car rides, but she didn't get carsick when my friend brought her here. I'd love to take her out in public.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Well if Boni doesn't want to my sister has all the equipment for it she makes shirts and pins and mugs and all that with photos, She takes pictures of peoples children and then puts like "mommys little angel" or "daddys girl" I have a shirt for my son that says "daddys mini me" and stuff. I know one lady had a bunch of stuff with her dogs picture. But a bird that would be a first, most people want their babies pics but I guess on this forum our birds ARE our babies lol


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a great idea Shirts FOR our birds that say pigeon ambassador!!! Okay who is good at sewing???? Not sure how the birds would feel about that. Boni never responded to my idea of tutus on pgwear lol  I guess it wasn't so brilliant after all.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm going to be a pirate this year for Halloween and Rainbow in his PGWear will be the parrot. I really hope he will be learn to answer the door and not be afraid


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Jazicat said:


> I'm going to be a pirate this year for Halloween and Rainbow in his PGWear will be the parrot. I really hope he will be learn to answer the door and not be afraid


Omigosh!!! You must be psychic! The other night I had a dream that I was going to be a pirate for Halloween and Snowflake in his red paisley PG Wear would be my parrot!!! I woke up and told my hubby and he said I should just do it for the costume party we're going to. It is a pretty mellow party, so I just might. 

I think it was the "Green Pigeon" post embedded in my subconscious that made me dream about it. (though snowflake was white in the dream)
But anyway - you totally have to share photos of your costume!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL!

Something tells me that THIS HALLOWEEN is gonna be a HOWLING GOOD time with our members and their pijies! 

AND, we can thank Boni for a lot of the good cheer!

I also hope Pete comes up with some good stuff this year. He usually goes all out! Of course, with HIS costume, he would be totally unrecognizable...mmmm, although, on second thought...maybe not!    

WORLD! GET READY FOR A PIJIE HALLOWEEN!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says: "I _will_ "doo" a trick, if I don't get TREATS!")


----------

